# new member . . . long time reader



## lumbeeboats (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi my name is Keith and I'm a fishboatlureaholic. Been following MICROSKIFF for years and feel a need to contribute.
I've been building balsawood lures for 15 years and cedarstrip mini bassboats for 4 years. Will try to post a few pics. I also research and collect old lures. Bass, catfish and panfish are my favorite but I get to the salt a few times a year.

Keep pluggin !


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Welcome.
Consider posting some pictures of your balsa wood lures to share.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

I would love to see pics of those boats.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome. How big are these mini bassboats? What type of power?


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

Cool! Welcome in. Can't wait to see your work.


----------



## Gkeirn (Dec 7, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing the boat pics. Welcome...


----------



## lumbeeboats (Dec 8, 2021)

Gkeirn said:


> Looking forward to seeing the boat pics. Welcome...













































































Buffalo Bob said:


> Welcome.
> Consider posting some pictures of your balsa wood lures to share.





Buffalo Bob said:


> Welcome.
> Consider posting some pictures of your balsa wood lures to share.
































































































































































































































































































































































































lumbeeboats said:


> Hi my name is Keith and I'm a fishboatlureaholic. Been following MICROSKIFF for years and feel a need to contribute.
> I've been building balsawood lures for 15 years and cedarstrip mini bassboats for 4 years. Will try to post a few pics. I also research and collect old lures. Bass, catfish and panfish are my favorite but I get to the salt a few times a year.
> 
> Keep pluggin !


----------



## lumbeeboats (Dec 8, 2021)

RABillstein said:


> Welcome. How big are these mini bassboats? What type of power?
> [/QUOTOne man boat is 10 ft long x 40 in wide 14 in deep and 60 lbs. Two man boats are 14 to 18 foot long x 40 in and weigh 110 to 180 lbs. Power is electric and/or portable outboards - 2 hp to 6 recommended. 10 ft model will plane t approx 10 mph with 3.5 hp . . .


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Wow! Very nice! .... Boat is so pretty I would hate to scuff up the finish!


----------



## lumbeeboats (Dec 8, 2021)

Thank you. I also custom build to customers requirements. Here in North Carolina the water has been super low, the lowest since the 1930's but the fish in the rivers continue to build well.


----------



## lumbeeboats (Dec 8, 2021)

lumbeeboats said:


> Thank you. I also custom build to customers requirements. Here in North Carolina the water has been super low, the lowest since the 1930's but the fish in the rivers continue to build well.


 oops . . . the fish continue to "bite" well . . .


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

lumbeeboats said:


> View attachment 190668
> 
> View attachment 190666
> 
> ...


Those boats are absolute pieces of art! Great job!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

A boat that pretty would be in my house as furniture. You could shave in that wood finish.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Wow. What a craftsman. Welcome


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Gorgeous work, again and again and again.


----------



## lumbeeboats (Dec 8, 2021)

My first posting ever - And it is obvious I was lost (and still am!)


----------



## IHDCJK3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Awesome! Boat is so pretty


----------

